

UK ISPs will enact auto-filtering of adult content by the end of 2013 - throwaway10001
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/06/17/less-porn-for-you-uk-isps-will-enact-auto-filtering-of-adult-content-by-the-end-of-2013/

======
rlivsey
In other news, "UK internet providers reject default porn filters" \-
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22934600](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22934600)

It's almost like you can't believe everything you read online. I'm shocked.

